# **SOLD** FS: Super Red Severum breeding pair



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been re-stocking my tank recently after selling off all my other fish except for my pair of Super Red / Red Spotted Severums. The Sevs will not let me add any other new fish into the tank. Due to the killing spree that they've been on, I've decided to sell them even though I don't really want to because they're so pretty 

I bought them about 2.5 years ago. They lay eggs every 3-4 weeks. They have always been in a cichlid community tank so the eggs got eaten. Once I took out the rock with the eggs on it & hatched them in another tank. I had about 40-50 fry but they died off after a water change when they were about 6 weeks old. I had a post about them breeding, but it got lost when BCAquaria had the big crash last year.

The male is about 7-8" long and the female is about 6". They used to live with adult cichlids (True Parrot, Gold Sevs, Geophagus Abalios, Jack Dempsey, Chocolate Cichlid) and did fine with them.

I want them out of my tank today. I'm selling them on here for $100, but if nobody can pick them up today I will trade them in at an LFS that told me they will give me $100 credit for them.



















The female had a split in her tail that healed a little off, but it looks worse in these pics than it really is.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela,

OMG those are gorgeous. Saw these in person a while back. My favourite cichlids too (those and Firemouths). I would love to get them but don't have a big fw tank anymore and Irene would kill me if I set one up. Good luck with the sale. Whoever buys them will be sooooo lucky.

Anthony


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Pamela,
> 
> OMG those are gorgeous. Saw these in person a while back. My favourite cichlids too (those and Firemouths). I would love to get them but don't have a big fw tank anymore and Irene would kill me if I set one up. Good luck with the sale. Whoever buys them will be sooooo lucky.
> 
> Anthony


Thanks Anthony! They killed my Firemouth 2 days ago


----------

